# Mold in closed paint can



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

If you can, just remove those mold spots with a small spoon, like a plastic tea spoon from the surface of the paint. If the mold comes off the side of the can and the lid easily, remove that stuff too. Then stir the paint to disperse the pigments that have settled to the bottom of the can. And, then just pour the paint into two new quart cans and seal them normally.

The paint should still be good, but it'd be best if you were to use it up ASAP. It doesn't look like there's much paint left in that gallon can, and from the look of the groove at the top of the can, this can has been opened and closed a lot since you bought it.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

To be honest, I think there is something wrong with your paint. Paint companies put products in their paint to keep it "package stable" and that includes chemicals to prevent it from mildewing in the can. Having it get moldy over a week doesn't sound right to me. Especially with a Ben Moore product. I would contact the store you bought it from and let them know what has happened. There may be a recall by Ben Moore. At the very least it should be brought to their attention.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If it was me, I would pitch it and start over. I have never seen anything like that, ever. I would have to think the can was not sealed properly, after something got in there for the mold to grow.


----------



## bvac (Jan 5, 2015)

Okay so what I've done is I scraped out what I could, then wiped off the inner wall and lip of the can with a bleached paper towel. Let it dry for a bit, then poured the remaining paint into a plastic bucket through a mesh filter. I left the top off the can and I'll wait and see if any more mold develops in either that or the plastic bucket before using it. I can only get this paint in gallon cans and it's expensive, so I'm going to get as much out of it as I can.

The lid was definitely caked with paint, but it was pretty tightly closed on the can. I've done a much worse job closing paint cans before and never had anything like this happen. I live in New Jersey and we've had a few damp days last week, so that could be something.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I've never seen it either though I can see where leaving the lid off or adding paint from the working pail back to the can could introduce the spores.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have seen mold in paint cans before but not after just a week. Did you happen to thin the paint before you used it? Advance is a top level paint so for this to just happen seems odd, and the weather wouldn't matter if the lid was sealed.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

If a dirty brush is dipped into the can, or if the can is exposed to the elements for a while, it can introduce contamination which can overcome the biocide in the formulation. This problem is not related to the batch of the product. It is important to pour out what you will apply and to seal the can lid completely before using the product. This can happen regardless of the paint quality or price.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Will22 said:


> If a dirty brush is dipped into the can, or if the can is exposed to the elements for a while, it can introduce contamination which can overcome the biocide in the formulation. This problem is not related to the batch of the product. It is important to pour out what you will apply and to seal the can lid completely before using the product. This can happen regardless of the paint quality or price.


In 31 years of selling paint I have never heard of contaminating a can with a brush. It's possible I guess if there is a substandard or miniscule amount of biocide in the paint. Which correlates directly to the quality of the paint. Ammonia is dirt cheap.


----------



## bvac (Jan 5, 2015)

UPDATE: After a week, the paint I poured out into a plastic bucket shows no sign of life. The paint can is thriving.

Might bring it to the attention of the vendor, or just use up what I have left and move on with life.


----------



## cigibs (Feb 6, 2021)

bvac said:


> This can of Benjamin Moore Advance cabinet paint got moldy over the course of a week--put the lid on last Tuesday and it was mold free, now there are some spores growing.
> 
> I have a good amount left and this stuff is expensive, is there any way I can kill the mold and still use the paint?
> 
> I was thinking of spraying some bleach or other mold killer on it, then pouring it into a clean bucket through a filtering mesh. Will the bleach affect the paint performance? Will it change the color of the paint?


I know this is an old post, but this just happened to me. I bought this gallon of paint about 6 months ago. The paint store mixed it up for me while I was there. I have used it fairly recently, then closed the lid. I opened it yesterday to do some touch ups and I was shocked to see big black mold spores in the paint, on the lid, and on the sides. I took the gallon back to the store, the clerk opened it up and immediately closed it back, kind of sputtering that this can happen due to the cellulose thickener they add to the paint. After I assured him I wasn't upset or wasn't going to sue them or anything terrible, he actually confessed that in ten years of working at this paint store he had never seen anything like this. My conclusion is that it is highly unusual for a gallon of paint, even if it has been opened and used, to get that kind of horrible black mold in it. It sure freaked me out. But, he gave me a fresh gallon, free of charge, so all is well.


----------

